# GARAGE MONSTERS coming soon!



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it on tv, or do you have to attend and if so, where?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Hopefully its not just a class somewhere in the states. Unless it is a class that will be taught all over!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I found this during a qucik google search: http://www.cgchannel.com/2010/07/st...ablish-stan-winston-school-of-character-arts/

Looks like DVDs.


----------

